# صور للسيد المسيح



## ra.mi62 (9 نوفمبر 2007)

صور للسيد المسيح


----------



## friendlove (19 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: صور للسيد المسيح*

*صور جمييييييييييييييييييييييييييلة فعلا يا ra.mi62 
وربنا يبارك فى خدمتك *​


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (4 يناير 2008)

*رد على: صور للسيد المسيح*

ميرسى خالص يا رامى على الصور الجميلة دى​


----------



## ra.mi62 (5 يناير 2008)

*رد على: صور للسيد المسيح*

شكرا يا friendlove على هذه المشاركة الرب يباركك


----------



## ra.mi62 (5 يناير 2008)

*رد على: صور للسيد المسيح*



> ميرسى خالص يا رامى على الصور الجميلة دى​


 
شكرا على مرورك الكريم


----------



## نودى (5 يناير 2008)

*رد على: صور للسيد المسيح*

الصور فى منتهى الروعة نرجو المزيد الرب يبارك حياتك


----------



## احلى ديانة (5 يناير 2008)

*رد على: صور للسيد المسيح*

شكرا ليك اخى الغالى على الصور


----------



## نشات جيد (6 يناير 2008)

*رد على: صور للسيد المسيح*

كل عام وانتم


----------



## دروب (7 يناير 2008)

*رد على: صور للسيد المسيح*

الف شكر على الصور الروعة
الرب يباركك في حياتك


----------



## يوحنا/نصر (8 يناير 2008)

*رد على: صور للسيد المسيح*



جمال مسلم قال:


> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
> من يجيب ..............؟
> 
> أعيدوا حسباتكم نحوا دينكم ................... الإسلام دين الله تعالى ولا دين غيره
> ...



طيب يامفتح لما انت عارف ان الأسلام دين الله 
ايه اللى مدخلك عندنا
و بعدين خلى نصايحك لنفسك هتنفعك يوم القيامة 
لما تقف زى الأهبل و تقول انا شفت بعينى بس ما صدقتش
المنتدى ده محترم يا بابا يا تدخل باحترامك يا ميلزمناش وجودك​


----------



## ايهاب اسماعيلية (8 يناير 2008)

*رد على: صور للسيد المسيح*

جميلة الصور وشكرا


----------



## salem salem (9 يناير 2008)

*رد على: صور للسيد المسيح*

أنا هنا عضو في هذا المنتدى وسعيد إنني هنا .. وأنا مسلم مؤمن بجميع الديانات السماوية وأحترم جميع أتباعها المؤمنين بها .. وأعلم أن الجميع على حق بطريقة أو أخرى الكل حسب مفهومه وعقليته وموروثاته .. ورغم قول زميلاتي المسيحيات لي أنت تنكر المسيح في الدنيا وسوف ينكرك هو في الآخرة .. أعلم أنه لن ينكرني لأني مخلوق على صورته ولا أنكره وأتبع تعليماته ولكن بطريقتي الخاصة حسب مفهومي وعقليتي وموروثاتي .. وأعتقد أن كل الأديان السماوية منها والوضعية كلها في جوهرها ترشد البشرية لطريق المحبة والتسامح ومكارم الأخلاق .. وليس من مكارم الأخلاق أن أزدري من لا يتبع ديني .. وأرجو أن لا يزدريني هو أيضاً .. فهو إن لم يكن أخي في الدين فهو أخي في الوطن وفي الإنسانية .. فكيف أسوغ لنفسي أن أزدري أخي ؟ .. لأن خلاف الرأي يجب أن لا يفسد للود قضية .. وفي الختام أنتهز هذه الفرصة لأتقدم لكم إخوتي المسيحيين بأطيب التمنيات بمناسبة الأعياد جعل الله كل أيامكم أعياداً وسعادة ومحبة وتسامح .. وكل عام وأنتم بخير .. وعذراً إن كنت قد أطلت عليكم .


----------



## Meriamty (10 يناير 2008)

*رد على: صور للسيد المسيح*

صور روووووووعه ربنا يبارك


----------

